# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  επισκευή φρέζας τσαλαπατάρα.

## kostas-23

Παιδιά,Καλησπέρα.Ξέρει κάποιος να μου πει πως μπορώ να αλλάξω τσιμούχα σε φρέζα Τσαλαπατάρα?

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.

----------

